# Armação de Pêra, does anyone know about the aire there?



## goneoff (Jan 16, 2018)

We are slowly making our way over to Portugal and always like staying on the football park in Armação de Pêra on the front by the fishermen’s huts where you pay a woman €1.50. However the police occasionally come along usually first thing in the morning and issue a ticket, basically a convoluted warning. We managed to avoid the ticket but managed to get one on our last day. The police I have to say were pleasant and thought what they were doing was crazy. Don’t know why they have a purge, could be that some motorhomers abuse the aire by putting chairs and tables out or perhaps it’s a complaints from the campsite down the road. 

Question is are the police still moving people off every so often or have they stopped? 

If they are still moving motorhomes on, taking reg numbers and issuing tickets does anyone know if they carry out their threat of €200.00 fine if they already have your number plate logged?

Armação de Pêra is such a great place to be and the campsite is a little too far out for us. If anyone has up to date info on this issue and aire it would really be appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## Skar (Jan 16, 2018)

I was looking at this yesterday, from what I can gather the parking is now more controlled (they tell you where to park) and if you leave anything outside overnight you will get fined,. Still 1.50 to park, came across this youtube vid too that was posted at the end of December:

YouTube


----------



## DnK (Jan 16, 2018)

Skar said:


> I was looking at this yesterday, from what I can gather the parking is now more controlled (they tell you where to park) and if you leave anything outside overnight you will get fined,. Still 1.50 to park, came across this youtube vid too that was posted at the end of December:
> 
> YouTube



I was there for 2 nights 2 weeks ago and it's still €1.50 and yes the parking is now controlled in that they are all parked side by side in lines (your directed where to go by the lady in the pay hut) and there were no chairs or tables out. Oh and the GNR did not call by.


----------



## n brown (Jan 16, 2018)

can't blame them for lining them up , probably get twice as many in ! i knew this place would end up filling up, but there's other places to park, and i think you can still fill your tanks there for a euro or two. don't forget to take a selfie sat in the fishing boat on the roundabout, gives the locals a laugh .


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 17, 2018)

We have been over there, not in the motorhome, a couple of times in the last week or so. There are vans parked there, still €1.50 and they are parked in rows but always have been. Most of the rows are to the back with a big space in the middle, there aren't as many vans as we've seen the last two years when we visited in the motorhome.


----------



## Glass man (Jan 17, 2018)

I was told that the owner of the nearby campsite has a brother or brother in law who is quite senior in the GNR ( Police ) . Could be the reason?


----------



## Mikeingham (Jan 18, 2018)

*Gnr clearing wild spots on algarve*

Hi there
Just a word of to all
On algarve.
This week seen ferrugudo 
Marinha and above benigil 
Cleared by gnr v polite but issue 
Warning noticed I've avoided by leaving before 8.30 am
Please post if u know of other
Safe sites.cheers.


----------



## Mikeingham (Jan 19, 2018)

*Armacao de pera car park*

I'm at this place now and here
Overnight. .seems all well and good not too busy
Campsite nearby seems to have places also
Still €1.50 per night 
Lady in booth says no chairs out 
Etc.so few french here!
Re gnr visits she says if they
Knock in the am just don't answer
The door I don't think they can issue
A fine without your details 
But could put a move on notice on windscreen
If u go before 8 at most places
U can avoid gnr but be warned 
They know all the quietest spots
I've seen them on scooters quad bikes and even horse back
Re marinha near lagoa porches
A digger has blocked the entrance
To the wild camping spot with mounds of earth.
Lots of spots to try though...
Also castro marim is v busy
Silves all 3 sites were full at weekend
Lagos is v busy etc.worth passing info
Back and forth on line if poss.
Regards.


----------



## Mikeingham (Jan 19, 2018)

*Ferruagudo great place for a day visit*

Re this wild site
I've stayed many nights
Bueatifull place great to fish
Kayak paddle etc
But too many people have chairs out bbq awnings 
Etc..spoil it for others...why they can't just walk 100 mts
From van and put a chair out God knows...
The guy who owns the castle puts a flag up
When he wants gnr to move vans on..the bar owner
Nearby approves etc. The campsite
Nearby is for private membership
Of international mhome etc etc
So I was turned away there. ...
Unfortunately for whatever reason
It's not on any more to overnight 
There...I asked gnr..on Monday
They said parking at the top carpark in the day 
Is ok on the seaward side isn't. In motorhomes.
It's probably an eyesore to the hundreds
Of flat owners that over look it..
Another one bites the dust!
Happy motorhoming.


----------



## Robina (Jan 22, 2018)

Parked there today for lunch. Lots of vans, lots of space too. Paid the 1.5 euros and parked neatly in a row.  The man at the restaurant pointed out one or two who he claimed had been there weeks, one of which has solar panels out, otherwise nothing out but the odd step. The guy at the restaurant also said that toilets were emptied in the bushes and he was pretty unhappy about it.


----------



## Mikeingham (Jan 24, 2018)

*Lazy idiots what's wrong with these people*

Re Robina
Quote Re emptied toilets nr restaurant 
I've seen several people doing this with waste water
They can't be bothered to walk 200 mts to empty point
There are also many bins there
Some people even avoid paying €1.50 and park outside
On the roadside..a few still sit in chairs
But I note that other m homers are
Quick to tell them not to..subject to abuse...what do these
People want..it's virtually free...
It's about time theRe was a simple code of conduct
Where by most folk could
Just simply say yes that's reasonable we can
Live with that..as a d pera is actually a car park it should 
Be obvious to all nations..these foolish actions
On the part of the few will unfortunately bring
Gnr sweeping all mhome off sites..and spoilt it for
The majority of well behaved soles...I say we have to
Self police in order to keep things as they are..
Even if u have to upset a few...


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 29, 2018)

DnK said:


> I was there for 2 nights 2 weeks ago and it's still €1.50 and yes the parking is now controlled in that they are all parked side by side in lines (your directed where to go by the lady in the pay hut) and there were no chairs or tables out. Oh and the GNR did not call by.



The GNR patrol there at least 3 times a day by car though they do not usually enter the CAR park. There are also occasional foot patrols and also mounted patrols. How do I know, well I am currently living in apartment not far away and have been doing so for several months. The clear outs seem to have stopped since the cheap motorhome area at Camping Canelas near Pera became full. There were over 50 vans in the other day when I counted them and that probably means an extra 10 to 20 % customers for local restaurants etc


----------

